# The New River Arms, January 2017



## urbexdevil (Jan 20, 2017)

Knowing this place was derelict for quite some time and never finding the oportunity to explore after rumors of local authorities using it for training, I was suprised to find nearly every door wide open.

Not letting the chance go I picked a night on a last min decision and made my way in -2c temperatures to The New River Arms.

Unfortunately the building has been totally stripped of anything worth seeing and is hard to decide if it’s ready for demolition, redevelopment or just been trashed by kids.

Rather strangely the entire building was filled with straw and pretty much nothing but straw. You could almost think you was in an abandoned farmhouse.



> The New River Arms had not been successful for a number of years and subsequently lead to its closure.
> 
> The previous owners of the New River Arms public house decided to put the site up for sale after determining that it was no longer financially viable to keep it open as a public house, due to lack of custom
> 
> Petitions to save the pub had failed and numerous plans for the site had been proposed but have all been rejected since its closure.
































































#derp


----------



## smiler (Jan 20, 2017)

Reading your report that the place was wide open and filled with straw my nasty suspicious mind thought the site might soon spontaneously combust, but seeing your pics I'm not sure, it looks a good building. Lovely Work Urbex Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 20, 2017)

This is a not too bad looking building. Could be made into a souvenir shop and cafeteria. Thanks for braving the minus two temperature to get us these shots.


----------



## joe roberts (Jan 20, 2017)

It's a shame when you see a good pub like that ruined. Nice post 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 21, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan;337945 Could be made into a souvenir shop and cafeteria.[/QUOTE said:


> Sadly this place was on the road to ruin when they gutted it and put in that hideous, cheerless modern interior. If a pub serving food alongside booze cannot turn a profit, then no cafeteria/souvenir emporium is going to earn enough to pay the business rates on this very large establishment. In my student days I got a job in my local pub - well one would be daft to turn down free beer and extra money as well, it was a very old public house with a number of small friendly rooms and central bar area that went into all the rooms, except the 'snug'. The manager/landlord was a lazy bugger and used to scrounge off to his mate's hotel across the square every night to get plastered and escape the wife. The pub was heaving every night with young and old and we sold vast amounts of draught Double Diamond (which had not been on the market long and had been brewed to compete with Watney's Red Barrel). Work eventually took me to Derby and then by chance, eventually back to the town of my student days. I of course soon made contact with my old watering hole and what a shock awaited; the downstairs had been gutted to leave one huge cheerless room where a few customers were to be found standing around. I eventually got to know the young manager quite well and he was shocked when I told him that his monthly combined draught beer sales were less than half of the draught DD sales we used to make. Some years and a brewery takeover later, the vast open plan bar area was broken up into four smallish rooms centred round the bar area - the pub is once again friendly, not full of TV monitors/game machines etc and is very busy. A place to meet one's mates for a pint and a catch up!


----------

